# hoist / trolley



## lletraferida

Buna ! 

Traduc un manual: Electric Rope Hoist si vreau sa va cer parerea. 

E vorba de o masina de ridicat gretuati de pana la 5 tone. 
Pentru hoist am gasit in dictionare si wikipedia troliu, elevator, macara, lift (eu la scripete m-am gandit). 
iar pentru trolley (caci imi da cu bara, din cand in cand, hoist / trolley) am gasit carucior. 

Din poze, caci are si imagini, pare un scripete cu carlig. Niciun carucior. 

Ce ma sfatuiti sa pun pentru cele 2 cuvinte ?! 

Eu as pune lift electric cu funie, iar daca mai apare trolley - troliu. 

Mersi


----------



## farscape

Contextul exact ne-ar ajuta forte mult ca să te... ajutăm 
_hoist_ se refera la un mecanism de ridicare de tip macara (şi nu cric)
_trolley_ poate să fie şi un sistem de scripeţi, dar fără context...


Later,


----------



## lletraferida

Mersi, farscape,

dar acesta era titlul. 

Extrag din cap. 1.1., poate te ajuta sa ma ajuti  

Load limiter
All the hoists of the XM series with 2 or 4 falls are systematically equipped with a load limiter with 2 reaction thresholds. 

Electric equipment
Upon request, the trolley / hoist is available with an own electric equipment consisting of
- electromagnetic switches for ... and fuses for protection against ...
 Thanks a lot


----------



## Robyyz

după câte ştiam eu...winch=troliu
trolley=scripete (cu sens destul de schimbat) ideea îi că poate fi si trolebuz
hoist=macaraua aia cu care ridici greutăţi (dintr-o hală de exemplu)


----------



## farscape

Hai să citim un pic dicţionarele.... dexonline.ro pentrucine nu le știe:

_winch_ = vinci [         *VINCI ~uri* _n. tehn._ 1) Mecanism pentru ridicarea  greutăților mari la înălțimi mici 2) Troliu folosit pe bordul  unei nave pentru manevrarea ancorelor] 

Acum _winch_-ul care-l întâlnesc pe maşini, nu are o componentă verticală, toată mişcarea e în plan orizontal.

troliu =          *TRÓLIU* _s.n._ Aparat care servește la ridicarea sau  la transportul unei greutăți cu ajutorul unui cablu, care se înfășoară  pe un cilindru rotitor; granic. [Pron. _-liu_. / cf. fr. _treuil_].

sau

Dispozitiv folosit pentru deplasarea (în sens vertical) a unei sarcini, alcătuit din unul sau din doi tamburi are se pot roti în jurul axelor lor și pe care se înfășoară un cablu...

Deci troliu este un soi de vinci pe verticală.

Acum dacă traducem hoist prin troliu - vezi maginea de mai jos 

http://www.ferret.com.au/odin/images/158902/Demag-introduces-new-DR-rope-hoist-158902.jpg

şi acceptăm definiţial lui _fall_ ca fiind un hoist (term. nautic), avem:

Limitator de Sarcină

(Nota mea: autorul textului nu este vorbitor nativ de limbă engleză)

Toate troliile familiei/seriei XM cu 2 sau 4 cârlige sunt echipate în  mod sistematic cu limitatoare de sarcină cu 2 puncte de  trigherare/declanşare.

Echipament electric

Troliul este disponibil la comandă şi cu un echipament electric propriu care constă din:
- comutatoare electromagnetice pentru... şi siguranţe fuzibile de protecţie împotriva...

Later,


----------



## Robyyz

winch era folosit la un joc de off-road în engleza... de acolo ştiu că îi troliu din faţa jeepu-lui


----------



## farscape

Robyyz said:


> winch era folosit la un joc de off-road în engleza... de acolo ştiu că îi troliu din faţa jeepu-lui



Un winch n-are cum să fie troliu pentru că, prin definitie un troliu  execută mişcarea pe verticală iar winch-ul pe orizontală. Două lucruri  diferite. 

TTFN,


----------



## irinet

trolley- troleu
Iar pt 'rope', dat fiind ca se refera la un sistem *electric, *e vorba de *cablu* asa cum bine a zis farscape. Sa ne uitam si la contextul care ajuta de cele mai multe ori si sa nu se ia mot-a-mot! Franghia nu are nici o treaba cu electricitatea.
Nu sunt de specialitate, asa ca mai mult nu ma bag.
Pa!


----------



## lletraferida

Multumesc, tuturor !


----------

